# Coahuila Devil Scorpion (Vaejovis confusus)



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Also known as _Vaejovis coahuilae_ and _Hoffmannius coahuilae _apparently. Does anyone know anything about their care? Also how commonly are they kept? Are they easy?

I've found some information on Google. I'm thinking of getting a couple but need to be thorough on everything about them first obviously. 

Personal experience and pictures nice too.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We kept another species from the same genus and the only thing i will say is they are nuts and will sting at every chance available. Also they are only tiny which makes it evenmore amusing


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoffmannius confusus and H. coahuilae are two seperate species, although they look very similar.

Here is a very thorough write up on Hoffmannius spinigerus, this species lives sympatrically with H. confusus so care, habits, breeding will be similar. SOTM series: First installment for June 2007: Update to Vaejovis spinigerus (Wood, 1863) - Scorpions - The Venom List - For All Things Venomous!

H. coahuilae is the smallest and is found in similar habitats to H. spingerus so again just follow advive given for that species.

I'll second what Selina says, Hoffmannius/Vaejovis scorpions are little nutters.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah thanks. Yeah I like their attitude from what I've seen.

What did you use for substrate? Would just sand be okay with some cork hides, or would I need something to keep the humidity up for them (apparently they need around 50%)? 

Misting them once or twice a week would be okay I guess. I don't want to damp the sand too much. :devil:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

callum b said:


> Hoffmannius confusus and H. coahuilae are two seperate species, although they look very similar.
> 
> Here is a very thorough write up on Hoffmannius spinigerus, this species lives sympatrically with H. confusus so care, habits, breeding will be similar. SOTM series: First installment for June 2007: Update to Vaejovis spinigerus (Wood, 1863) - Scorpions - The Venom List - For All Things Venomous!
> 
> ...


Oh excellent thanks.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We kept Vaejovis spinigerus and it was absolutely insane for its size :lol2:.

I would perhaps do a mix of 40% coir to 60% sand. The biggest thing that kills these is lack of ventilation and it being too wet. Also remember that eventhough where they come from is quite hot they often hide in cool burrows during the day and come out at night when its cooler so dont try and cook them.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

All very helpful posts. This is probably me being stupid but... just trying to get my head around the scientific names still. 

We have....

_Hoffmannius confusus_
_Hoffmannius coahuilae_
_Hoffmannius spinigerus_

All similar species.

What about _Vaejovis coahuilae_? Is this the same species as _Hoffmannius coahuilae_ or another similar one?

This is the one I'm about to order.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> All very helpful posts. This is probably me being stupid but... just trying to get my head around the scientific names still.
> 
> We have....
> 
> ...


If TSS say its a V.coahuilae you can bet on it being that


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohh I think I get it now after a bit of reading.

Vaejovidae / Vaejovis is the family of these scorpions, and Hoffmannius is the genus. They're just sometimes referred to as _Vaejovis coahuilae_ instead of _Hoffmannius coahuilae. _


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

They are Hoffmannius coahuilae they were reclassed


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

So I think Hoffmannius coahuilae's common name is the lesser striped tail scorpion?

Mine arrived yesterday. It can climb flat surfaces which I'm very surprised about, but it might just be because it's so small and can grasp onto things like grains of sand and scratches, etc. I don't know of any genus of scorpion that can climb glass/plastic etc.


----------

